# is betta better just by itself?



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

my betta's tail is a bit injured, i assume that is because of my female bettas biting him. But i cant see any quarrel between them during daytime. Is it possible for them just to fight at night but not during day time?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

do u have other fish with them? some other fish dont like big flashy tails. but its possible you just havn't seen it happen. are you sure its not fin rot? and to answer your question yes there is always less risk and they are happier and less stressed by themselves.


----------



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

i dont think its fin rot cuz what i can see is only i split in the tail and little holes, like really tiny one..


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

What fish do you have in with him?


----------



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

2 female betta


----------



## steelzuk (Aug 4, 2010)

I've just bought 2 females too go with my male and he going beserk at both or them :-( flaring gills and attacking


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

You're not supposed to just keep females and males together unless the females are eggladen and the male has started a bubble nest. It's like he's a horny dude and they're not interested. And they probably chase and nip him because they're not feeling flirty.


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

hxcchic22's right, they are NOT supposed to be kept together. Either the male or female will try to attack the other. If they're going to have babies, go at it. Otherwise, expect a squabble; someone will get pissed off. Kinda think Bettas have the right idea on this...


----------

